# Bubbablade



## snuffy (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone use one of these knives?
They look good.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it Bubba knives , or just the bubba blade ? I know Warren of Bubba knives , he makes a fine knife. Scott


----------



## snuffy (Aug 17, 2012)

It is a company called Bubbablades. They make production fillet knives.
Not the custom made knives.
I did a search of Bubbablades after seeing the advertised on tv last night.


----------

